# I did it! Pics of my new cut.....



## User67 (Mar 3, 2009)

I went & got my hair cut yesterday! I am so glad I did it, I really love it! Thanks again everyone for giving me great advice & tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now onto a ridiculous amount of pics.......








































If you would like to know what make-up I used, I'm posting this in FOTD as well!


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2009)

It looks great on you!! Love your make up too


----------



## sinergy (Mar 3, 2009)

looks great! really emphasizes your cheekbones. your makeup is beautiful also. =)


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, that cut looks gorgeous on you! Great choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the makeup is beautiful as always too.  

Isn't it fun to have new hair? Every time i get a new style i'm always in and out of the bathroom for like the first few days just messing with it and finding new ways of styling it.. my bf is like "why dont you just move in there" LOL

Have fun! it looks awesome!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 3, 2009)

gorgeous!!


----------



## carandru (Mar 3, 2009)

You look so beautiful!  That cut is beyond cute on you.  Rock it Diva!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hot! Hot ! Hot! Sexy! Sexy! Sexy! You look fabulous with short hair! With any hair for that matter! Girl did I mention you look Hot & Sexy!! LOVVVE IT!!! The fact that it is not shaved but just buzzed low will make the grow up so much easier...at least for me it does anyway!! Nothing sexier than a woman that can rock a short cut!!


Off Topic love the lips...what are you wearing??


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 3, 2009)

You look smokin!!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks hot you definately rock the short hair


----------



## User67 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Hot! Hot ! Hot! Sexy! Sexy! Sexy! You look fabulous with short hair! With any hair for that matter! Girl did I mention you look Hot & Sexy!! LOVVVE IT!!! The fact that it is not shaved but just buzzed low will make the grow up so much easier...at least for me it does anyway!! Nothing sexier than a woman that can rock a short cut!!


Off Topic love the lips...what are you wearing??_

 
Thank you soooo much! You are one of the people who made me feel confident about my decision to cut it, so thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I woke up this morning & unwrapped it I was like WOW because it was super flat! My stylist is a little scissor happy & she really cut it low, but my best friend who goes to the same stylist said give it 2 weeks & it will be perfect. I just kind of fluffed it out with my fingers a little bit though & it looks better. I still love it! 

Oh & on my lips is everyone's new favorite lipstick ~Lavender Whip! I only have 1 & I probably should have bought a few more. If I can still find it I am gonna buy at least another two. Strangers were stopping me yesterday to ask what was on my lips!


----------



## Redz24 (Mar 3, 2009)

That is one hot haircut on a smokin' gal!  Well done!!

Well my short hair is taking retirement for now, I'm growing it out.


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 3, 2009)

I would love to know what eye colors you used ? Great hair , and make up !!


----------



## couturesista (Mar 3, 2009)

:bowd  own:


----------



## User67 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, so that just fresh from the salon look is wearing off & the back is starting to get kinda frizzy looking. What can I use to make it lay down, but not make it super stiff & hard?


----------



## nunu (Mar 4, 2009)

Try a tiny amount of hair serum.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 4, 2009)

You look really great in the new cut! Love the makeup too


----------



## BrownEy3d (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow! You look gorgeous and the cut really suits you!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG! NYYYYLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

It's so cute! 

<--- Is happy for you, but jealous LOL


----------



## Rennah (Mar 5, 2009)

It looks great on you!


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 5, 2009)

love the hair and your makeup!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 5, 2009)

I Luv It... You Look Soooooo Gorgeous, Makeup And Hair!! What Lipliner Are You Wearing W/ Lavender Whip?


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 5, 2009)

looks amazing! glad you took the plunge!


----------



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

Rock it girl! You look gorgeous!


----------



## User67 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_I Luv It... You Look Soooooo Gorgeous, Makeup And Hair!! What Lipliner Are You Wearing W/ Lavender Whip?_

 
I believe Magenta.


----------



## couturesista (Mar 7, 2009)

Nyla2120 said:


> Okay, so that just fresh from the salon look is wearing off & the back is starting to get kinda frizzy looking. What can I use to make it lay down, but not make it super stiff & hard?[/quote
> 
> Put a little pomade in your hands and rub it together to let the heat from your hands soften it up ( it's already soft, but this helps smooth it out) and then place it on your hair and tie a satin/silk scarf around it, with the tie in the front. Leave it on for about 15 mins. and your hair should be back to it's freshness!
> 
> ...


----------



## User67 (Mar 9, 2009)

couturesista said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nyla2120*
> 
> ...


----------



## jinxkat (Mar 13, 2009)

It looks wonderful! Very chic!


----------

